# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Builder Onlline Course NSW

## fredgassit

HI, 
Would anyone be able to recommend a comprehensive online owner-builder course for a proposed NSW build (Glenorie)? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## fredgassit

No need to follow up. I found another forum that gave me the answer.

----------


## Marc

Wow! we are slipping badly. You slackos, no answer in 6 hours !!!!!!!!! What did the OP pay his joining fee for??? And the 6 month membership fee in advance????
We will need to return his money with interest.  :Frown:

----------


## Godzilla73

Any info you could leave behind for others with a similar question? What did you hope to learn?

----------


## fredgassit

There was no disrespect intended. In fact, this forum is my favourite forum and one for which I have the highest respect for the experts who are generous enough to share their experience. 
I was reading another forum at the time and I thought I'd pop the question there. 
Naturally, not to waste anybody's time here, I let everyone know as soon as possible so as to save their time for other more important questions from other forum members. 
PS. Saferite and Absolute Education look good.

----------


## pharmaboy2

It takes ages btw.  Advertising falls way short of the mark.  About the quickest I could do it was about 10 days.  Do one thing, wait for them to respond, then pay a fee, then wait for them to respond. Do an exam then wait for them to mark it etc etc. 
amateur hour.  If you can do a face to face then do it

----------


## fredgassit

Thanks Pharmaboy2  -- duly noted.

----------


## awg

Hi 
This is my first post, and I am something of a reluctant owner-builder, as I cannot get a Licensed Builder interested in doing my ~$20k deck 
therefore I am proceeding down the owner builder route 
for the purpose of obtaining the needed owner builder/white card, is there much difference with the various online courses? 
here *are* 2 examples (for NSW) 
$159 https://liveandlearn.com.au/ 
$240 https://www.101ed.com.au/campaign-nsw 
plenty of others ~$240 
is there any reason to pay more than the cheapest?... any recomendations?...pitfalls?

----------


## fredgassit

Hello AWG, 
I'm doing  liveandlearn.com.au's course right now. 
I'll let you know what they're like sometime this weekend. 
Cheers.

----------


## awg

> Hello AWG, 
> I'm doing  liveandlearn.com.au's course right now. 
> I'll let you know what they're like sometime this weekend. 
> Cheers.

  I appreciate that, 
aprrox how long does it take? 
I also actually need to learn a bit, as I will be doing a fair amount of the work myself

----------


## METRIX

> I appreciate that, 
> aprrox how long does it take? 
> I also actually need to learn a bit, as I will be doing a fair amount of the work myself

  What do you hope to learn, how to build the deck correctly ? neither of these courses will help you with that.
What is difficult about your deck that nobody was interested ? how big is it, is it off the side of a cliff ?

----------


## awg

> What do you hope to learn, how to build the deck correctly ? neither of these courses will help you with that.
> What is difficult about your deck that nobody was interested ? how big is it, is it off the side of a cliff ?

  I dont know what I expect to learn..Owner Building is brand new to me...however I have built things before, doing all trades, just nothing official 
The deck is fairly easy, but there are a few relatively minor difficulties. It is at ground level 
According to the tradesmen I have spoken to, no licenced builder will do it because they are too busy, as there is a building boom in Newcastle atm, and a shortage of licenced builders 
I had several turn up, but they wont even quote me..if I said quote me +$10K maybe they would do it!! 
various deck-builder who have turned up, all advised me the above, over-quoted me and told me I would have to be the owner builder, as they are not licenced builders 
The only thing I feel I cannot do is the major framing carpentry/joinery 
I estimate it will save ~25-50% doing it myself, with assistance from hired tradies, I am semi-retired

----------


## METRIX

How big is this deck ? you don;t need a licensed builder to build it for you, a Chippy has the qualifications to build it for you.

----------


## awg

> How big is this deck ? you don;t need a licensed builder to build it for you, a Chippy has the qualifications to build it for you.

  ~30m2 without looking at my plans..estimate over $10K, less than 20K 
according to my local council, and qualified deck-building carpenters, I need a licenced builder, or Owner Builder, in the above case 
regulations differ from area to area perhaps?, regs changed a few years ago.  
I could have had the damm thing built ages ago, if I didnt have to concern myself with Council

----------


## fredgassit

Awg, 
Got delayed during the weekend -- will report back in a few days.

----------


## intertd6

> ~30m2 without looking at my plans..estimate over $10K, less than 20K 
> according to my local council, and qualified deck-building carpenters, I need a licenced builder, or Owner Builder, in the above case 
> regulations differ from area to area perhaps?, regs changed a few years ago.  
> I could have had the damm thing built ages ago, if I didnt have to concern myself with Council

   the council won't release the construction certificate until they have a builders licence to put on the CC, also they will need proof of the appropriate insurances as well.
inter

----------


## Jon

> Awg, 
> Got delayed during the weekend -- will report back in a few days.

  How did the course with liveandlearn go?  I am needing to do an OB course for a flyover roof we are doing. 
Se

----------


## fredgassit

Hello Jon, 
It went well. 
It was a bit more rigorous than the other courses but I felt I learnt more.  It was also cheaper. 
Recommended.

----------


## Jon

> Hello Jon, 
> It went well. 
> It was a bit more rigorous than the other courses but I felt I learnt more.  It was also cheaper. 
> Recommended.

  Thanks for the follow-up, I am waiting on a response from them. 
Mine is a super simple Stratco verandah kit but due to the size and cost I have to go the whole hog with full DA and associated permits. 
The lesson for the future is stay under the magical $20k figure. 
Se

----------


## debunk

I did this one but would not recommend it for inexperienced people who are new to the industry - it's a doddle basically with little information.  By the time Id done it i didn't have the heart to do another one with better info:  https://www.abed.com.au/

----------

